# Are you a smoker? Why?



## Avidya (Oct 12, 2013)

A thread like this was probably made before, I'm sorry.

So, do you smoke? Why? If you don't smoke, why don't you?
I feel curious about your opinions since most of us are really rational and I'd like to see the responses.

I don't smoke because I don't see why should I. I don't need to blend in, I dislike the way I'd smell afterwards, I dislike the changes it leaves in my body, I don't like the idea of paying for something that is unhealthy and that's pretty much all what is stopping me from smoking. Also, if I want to calm down, I'll just sit somewhere and breathe in and out slowly. 

Now, that is my opinion. What is yours?


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't smoke since it goes against my self preservation instinct....moreover I can find several other addictive means of deriving pleasure that is not harmful to the body, eg. headshotting a bunch of n00bs in first person shooter games


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

No, because: 

-I'm 17 which makes them harder to get
-I don't have a desire to kill myself before fifty
-A good 60% of my family smokes and I've seen that it does take a very sad toll
-I honest to god to not see the point


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

No.
Tried it, didn't find purpose or joy in it, just smoke come and getting out.
Plus, one kind of shit less consumed in order to slow motion suicide.


----------



## napkineater (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh my God, stfu, only post if you actually smoke. Nobody needs to listen to regurgitated crap. Don't non-smokers get fed up of saying the same shit again and again? 

Yes, I'm a smoker. I also drive a car, ride a motorcyle, use public transportation, inhale boat loads of pollution everyday, hell I even enjoy _McDonald's_ every now and then. I could drop dead any moment, even if I ate well and never smoked and wore a fucking suit of armour everywhere I went. That's why I smoke. It's also pleasurable, I don't expect a non-smoker to understand that. I'm addicted but there are worse things I could be doing so I don't give a fuck anymore and haven't really made an effort of quitting. 

Obviously staying on your high horse and berating people for their bad habits hasn't stopped everyone from smoking and at this stage it's not going to so please give it a rest.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I smoke cigars every here and there because it's relaxing. Other than that, I have a bad gag reflex so smoking cigarettes would make me puke if I inhaled. I don't inhale cigars and don't smoke that many that often due to the health risks. With that being said, I do enjoy the occasional cigar.


----------



## Sifow (Apr 29, 2012)

I smoke maybe once a week or once every few weeks because of the relaxing effect it has on me. I don't wanna smoke more often than that because of the price, the health effects, and the loss of control I would feel from getting addicted to something like cigarettes.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l asked myself this question when l was 20.

Was l a smoker? Yes. Could l tell you why? Maybe.

Would my explanation have been suitable? No.

Did l quit smoking? Yes.

:tongue:

Not much to say. Like for many others, it was largely a social thing for me but l think one's family smoking habits can play an even larger role.

lf anything, my family reacted strangely when l quit (almost with hostility), but my friends didn't really care.


----------



## Ruru (Mar 9, 2013)

No. 

- None of my family do that 
- Don't like the smell
- What's the point? 
- I'd rather sleep when stressed than smoke


----------



## Quinault NDN (Jan 22, 2011)

Social smoker. Like to smoke when I'm gambling. Smoked on and off since my early 20s...always pissed my sister off that I never really got addicted to them. One day I would be like...eh, I'm done and set them down for a couple of years.

I smoke an ecig these days though. No smell. Just shots of nicotine.


----------



## A Skylark (Jan 16, 2013)

napkineater said:


> Oh my God, stfu, only post if you actually smoke. Nobody needs to listen to regurgitated crap. Don't non-smokers get fed up of saying the same shit again and again?
> 
> Yes, I'm a smoker. I also drive a car, ride a motorcyle, use public transportation, inhale boat loads of pollution everyday, hell I even enjoy _McDonald's_ every now and then. I could drop dead any moment, even if I ate well and never smoked and wore a fucking suit of armour everywhere I went. That's why I smoke. It's also pleasurable, I don't expect a non-smoker to understand that. I'm addicted but there are worse things I could be doing so I don't give a fuck anymore and haven't really made an effort of quitting.
> 
> Obviously staying on your high horse and berating people for their bad habits hasn't stopped everyone from smoking and at this stage it's not going to so please give it a rest.


Actually, increasing awareness of the dangers of smoking _has _led to a decrease in the number of people who smoke. "Berating people for their bad habits", well, works. I've seen it happen in real life, people who quite when their friends don't want to hang out with them. The statistics are there too. While not dramatic, the numbers are dropping. Google them if you want.

I'm much more inclined to berate you because of your confrontational tone than your smoking. I don't really care that you smoke, plenty of people do and I don't go around spouting this to random people who don't want it. But when someone is deliberately asking for my opinion, as in this thread, _I'm bloody well going to give it_, and I don't think anyone really cares that you want us to shut up.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

A Skylark said:


> Actually, increasing awareness of the dangers of smoking _has _led to a decrease in the number of people who smoke. "Berating people for their bad habits", well, works. I've seen it happen in real life, people who quite when their friends don't want to hang out with them. The statistics are there too. While not dramatic, the numbers are dropping. Google them if you want.


Do people really refuse to hang out with their friends because they don't smoke? I have a decent amount of friends who smoke and it would be weird refusing to hang with them just for their smoking. I mean on the other end, they're respectful and don't say smoke in my vehicle (I don't care in my Focus but no smoking in the Cougar). They also typically go outside. A lot of times I'll go out to BS with them outside the bar if it's nice but if the weather sucks it's their crappy habit that makes them endure the elements.


----------



## A Skylark (Jan 16, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> Do people really refuse to hang out with their friends because they don't smoke? I have a decent amount of friends who smoke and it would be weird refusing to hang with them just for their smoking. I mean on the other end, they're respectful and don't say smoke in my vehicle (I don't care in my Focus but no smoking in the Cougar). They also typically go outside. A lot of times I'll go out to BS with them outside the bar if it's nice but if the weather sucks it's their crappy habit that makes them endure the elements.


Yeah. My neighbourhood's not very smoke-friendly in general, though, the population being generally old, rich, and Catholic. I imagine it's still popular in a lot of places, but here at least, I don't know anyone who thinks smoking is cool. If you smoke, you smell, if you're not old enough, you're breaking the rules, and you had the weak will to let yourself be convinced to smoke. I personally don't have anything against people who smoke, but I'd rather not hang out with them while they're smoking.


----------



## SirenaChitzoph (May 27, 2013)

I'll smoke the occasional cigarette with my friends every now and again, but I don't consider myself an actual smoker.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

A Skylark said:


> I don't know anyone who thinks smoking is cool.


The people I know who smoke thought it was cool when they started. Now most of them want to cut back and quit but don't have the willpower to do so. Most of them it's a habit that they do but aren't in people's faces about it so it's all good.


----------



## napkineater (Mar 26, 2013)

A Skylark said:


> Actually, increasing awareness of the dangers of smoking _has _led to a decrease in the number of people who smoke. "Berating people for their bad habits", well, works. I've seen it happen in real life, people who quite when their friends don't want to hang out with them. The statistics are there too. While not dramatic, the numbers are dropping. Google them if you want.
> 
> I'm much more inclined to berate you because of your confrontational tone than your smoking. I don't really care that you smoke, plenty of people do and I don't go around spouting this to random people who don't want it. But when someone is deliberately asking for my opinion, as in this thread, _I'm bloody well going to give it_, and I don't think anyone really cares that you want us to shut up.


I know, I'm talking about the numbers now. _The people who smoke despite the stigma_. You're not going to significantly affect them by bitching on a forum about it or probably not at all. You're just getting on your high horse, your soap box, because it feels good to feel better than someone else. Notice how no actual regular/heavy smokers have been on this thread, like, get over your fucking selves. 

Just in case nobody's seen this before:


----------



## A Skylark (Jan 16, 2013)

napkineater said:


> I know, I'm talking about the numbers now. _The people who smoke despite the stigma_. You're not going to significantly affect them by bitching on a forum about it or probably not at all. You're just getting on your high horse, your soap box, because it feels good to feel better than someone else. Notice how no actual regular/heavy smokers have been on this thread, like, get over your fucking selves.


I do think I'm morally superior to you in this case, yes. If having an opinion qualifies me for being on a high horse, well then, giddiup, my friend. You're free to keep smoking, hell, I won't know if you die now or a hundred years from now, so why would you in particular bother me? I, do, however, think that my opinion is valuable and I'm proud of it.

But perhaps I just like to talk with people about random crap and not learn anything new, anyway. Besides, is there really anything better I could be doing, even if no one listens? It's about as useless and time-consuming as smoking, but at least I can still go run a mile afterwards without coughing up a lung. So you're welcome to try and prove to me the benefits of smoking, or to just continue with the ad hominems. 'Cuz I can do that too, mouthbreather.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

PowerShell said:


> Do people really refuse to hang out with their friends because they don't smoke?


Cigarette smoke makes my eyes water and I start coughing and hacking. It's nothing personal, but I just can't be around someone who's smoking or still has smoke on their clothes.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

Avidya said:


> So, do you smoke? Why? If you don't smoke, why don't you?


It's expensive.
It smells bad.
Most of the smokers I know have sallow skin and wrinkle earlier than the non-smokers.
It makes me cough.
I lost several family members to lung cancer.


That said, I dislike the way smokers are often treated. I campaigned against the ban on smoking in restaurants here. And while I appreciate not having the doorways filled with smokers, I don't think they ought to be shunted off to the far side of nowhere, either.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

napkineater said:


> Oh my God, stfu, only post if you actually smoke. Nobody needs to listen to regurgitated crap. Don't non-smokers get fed up of saying the same shit again and again?
> 
> Yes, I'm a smoker. I also drive a car, ride a motorcyle, use public transportation, inhale boat loads of pollution everyday, hell I even enjoy _McDonald's_ every now and then. I could drop dead any moment, even if I ate well and never smoked and wore a fucking suit of armour everywhere I went. That's why I smoke. It's also pleasurable, I don't expect a non-smoker to understand that. I'm addicted but there are worse things I could be doing so I don't give a fuck anymore and haven't really made an effort of quitting.
> 
> Obviously staying on your high horse and berating people for their bad habits hasn't stopped everyone from smoking and at this stage it's not going to so please give it a rest.



Okay, starting off: 



Avidya said:


> A thread like this was probably made before, I'm sorry.
> 
> *So, do you smoke? Why? If you don't smoke, why don't you?
> I feel curious about your opinions since most of us are really rational and I'd like to see the responses.
> ...


The forum post clearly asks about whether or not we smoke AND why. We are all very entitled to our reasoning, and if a lot of the posts sound the same that doesn't mean that it's all "regurgitated crap". It probably means that what we're saying is true. 

I personally do not smoke. During my explanation of why I do not smoke, not once did I bash you or other people for smoking. Yes, I brought up the health concerns that come up with smoking, but denying them is plain stupid no matter what side you are on. No matter how good of a person you are or why you smoke, becoming extremely addicted to smoking can absolutely send you to the grave well before your time. 

I'm also not saying that smoking makes you a terrible person. However, I refuse to get off my supposed high horse. I am opinionated, just like you clearly are, and I'm sure as hell not going to censor myself so you can feel better about your addiction.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

Occasionally. The only reason I don't do it more is because I'm broke tbh. I guess it's just a relaxation thing for me.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Quinault NDN said:


> Social smoker. Like to smoke when I'm gambling. Smoked on and off since my early 20s...always pissed my sister off that I never really got addicted to them. One day I would be like...eh, I'm done and set them down for a couple of years.
> 
> I smoke an ecig these days though. No smell. Just shots of nicotine.



Same. MAD, l tell you! She's around 43, l understand the culture shift around smoking because when l was a kid it seemed to me that practically everyone did smoke...so l cut her some slack but the way she takes it personally is teh lolz.

This thread  l don't look at statistics, but l wouldn't regard non smokers as being on a high horse when it seems that _most _ people don't smoke. Only speaking for where l am(not to mention we caught up later, being in the Midwest bunghole of America).


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> This thread  l don't look at statistics, but l wouldn't regard non smokers as being on a high horse when it seems that _most _ people don't smoke. Only speaking for where l am(not to mention we caught up later, being in the Midwest bunghole of America).


I know in Wisconsin in like 2007 a pack of Marlboro Reds were like $3.15. Now it's like $7.50 because they raised the taxes. I'm happy I don't have a habit. I think Missouri is considered the Midwest and they have like $2-3 packs of cigarettes. I think the cheapest packs here are like $5.50 for Pyramids.


----------



## juilorain (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't smoke because I see no real benefit in it. Family has struggled with smoking in history. As a kid I remember seeing blackened lungs from a normal smoker. That left a powerful impact on me. 

Most people at my college smoke, but I do not need superficial friends who are only there because of smoking...? So that doesn't bother me anyway. I have nonsmoker friends anyways.

Question for you all: If you were at some new place and the only way to make friends was start smoking, would you?

Also, I forgot where, but I've read that ENTPs are the least likely type to smoke. I wonder what you all think of that.


----------



## noname42 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm considered a heavy smoker (1 pack a day), and in my culture smoking is normal.

I started smoking when I was in college and I've been a smoker for 3 years, and I hate it. I tried to stop for 2 months but then I slowly found myself smoking a pack a day again. I wish I will able to stop but life is very hard on me now, after graduating. 

Yes, it clams you down and relaxes you, but if you have a healthy lifestyle and played sports. You will be more capable in coping with stress and all of what life throws at you.

I strongly don't advice anybody to smoke even for just "trying", its a terribly bad habit. Don't listen to stupid people who say you only live once or you may die in a crash and all of this lame shit. Its not about how smoking shortens your life, but its more about how smoking will affect your life. 

Smoking sucks, I start my morning spitting and coughing shit, I find difficulty playing sports and it takes a big chunck from my pathetic salary.

Both my parents were smokers my ENTJ father was a smoker for 40 years and he suddenly decided to stop smoking. I'm still trying of thinking of way to stop smoking, because cold turkey seems impossible right now. 

If anybody stopped smoking recently, can they tell me please how they did it (btw I read Allen Carr book but with no affect)


----------



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

noname42 said:


> I'm considered a heavy smoker (1 pack a day), and in my culture smoking is normal.
> 
> I started smoking when I was in college and I've been a smoker for 3 years, and I hate it. I tried to stop for 2 months but then I slowly found myself smoking a pack a day again. I wish I will able to stop but life is very hard on me now, after graduating.
> 
> ...


Umm, my dad just recently quit and used to smoke a pack a day. The doctor prescribed nicotine gum along with others over-the-counter drugs.

I find myself smoking less when I am not around friends who smoke. When college is going on, I smoke between classes or after I am done with the day. It's more of a habit than an addiction. I don't know. Although, sometimes, I just NEED a drag.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

I smoke a lot a weed so its not like im worried for my lungs at all. 

But I still don't smoke cigs because I have an IQ above 100...


----------



## Pertinent.Irrelevance (Nov 2, 2013)

A Skylark said:


> "Berating people for their bad habits", well, works. I've seen it happen in real life, people who quite when their friends don't want to hang out with them.


That should say, "Berating SOME people for their bad habits," instead. Just saying. I know that I, personally, am not the type to stop something I enjoy doing just because others don't like it. And about the friends leaving their smoker pal just because he smokes is pretty damned shallow. Some "friends."

Anyways, I am a heavy smoker (1-2 packs daily.) Why do I smoke? Because I enjoy the taste and smell. I also like how it relaxes me while I lounge about and think when I have the time to lounge about and think.. which is probably far too often than it probably should be.

And also, "Haha. Very funny," to whoever listed intelligence quotient as a reason they don't smoke.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Pertinent.Irrelevance said:


> And also, "Haha. Very funny," to whoever listed intelligence quotient as a reason they don't smoke.
> 
> View attachment 86214


Did they fully know the risks of smoking back then? Also, that's pipe smoking. It's something completely different. Most people don't inhale if they're smoking tobacco out of a pipe.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

Basically everyone who smokes regrets it or tells people not to start. 
With that in mind it's a very easy habit to not pick up in the first place. 

So I would questions peoples reason for starting in the first place. 
And there intelligence for not seeing the obvious cons to pros of the habit. 


And maybe its me but I would rather not be smoking around people who are smoking because I feel cooler. lol


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Cigarettes, no. My parents smoked them, and they stunk, gave me migraines, and the stench lingered so that others could think that I smoked too. And theres really no point. It doesn't get you high or anything. It just settles a craving after you become addicted. Its completely stupid.



Bahburah said:


> I smoke a lot a weed so its not like im worried for my lungs at all.
> 
> But I still don't smoke cigs because I have an IQ above 100...


Weed isn't even as harmful to the lungs as cigs. ^_^


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Promethea said:


> Weed isn't even as harmful to the lungs as cigs. ^_^


From what I've read and been told marijuana does contain more carcinogens than tobacco when you look at it from the perspective of each puff. With that being said, even though it does have more carcinogens, you are puffing a heck of a lot less than you would if you were smoking a cigarette. Per puff, it's more harmful but overall it's way less harmful because you're not puffing as much.


----------



## Pertinent.Irrelevance (Nov 2, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> Did they fully know the risks of smoking back then? Also, that's pipe smoking. It's something completely different. Most people don't inhale if they're smoking tobacco out of a pipe.


I know it's not the same and I'm pretty sure they _didn't_ know the risks back then, but I was just trying to make a joke in reply another (perceived) joke. I think my sleep deprivation is starting to show. Damn you internets!


----------



## Visby (Jun 24, 2013)

Smoking doesn't make you any less of a human being. However - it seems only reasonable to avoid smoking whilst at (say) a bus station, just as it is discouraged to eat something with airborne allergens, such as peanuts.

Won't somebody please think of the asthmatics!


----------



## DeathRipper (Jan 23, 2013)

No, I see no benefit out of it for me, just a lot of downsides.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

Ahahaha, I *KNEW* it wouldn't take me long to find arrogant posts in a thread like this. Thanks guys, I appreciate the tragic comedy.

No, I don't smoke. Used to smoke weed (and on occasion mixed with tobacco - for the sake of other people smoking it too), but I don't anymore because I have to be wary of drug tests.


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

NEY to smoking. I never smoked, not even once. 

Just my choice. I never liked to walk with a crowd and so smoking wasn't appealing to me. Cool kids could kiss my shiny tiny little toe. And I was educated that smoking isn't healthy in my early age. So I didn't wanted to get sick, I didn't liked the idea to smoke just to be accepted and having problems later. 

Oh, also I don't like the smell of the smoke and I would rather cut my hand than throw money away for future addiction that would lead only to more stress, thank you very much. 

I don't mind if someone is a smoker if the said person will go smoke somewhere else, preferably outside.


----------



## miuliu (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm not a smoker. 
Because smoke stinks and cigarettes are expensive. Honestly, it looks like paying to eat dirt to me.


----------



## Major (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't smoke, because luckily I can't afford it. I know it's unhealthy and all but it feels sooo good, at least when you're nervous or stressed. Dunno, I get easily addicted so I'd better continue avoiding that stuff.

Sent from my GT-S7560 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kittynip (Mar 24, 2013)

No, I'm not. I used to be, for a while - I have ADHD and nicotine was one of the few stimulants that actually did make me feel more alert. Coffee would make me feel exhausted more often than not, so smoking in the mornings helped me concentrate and wake up.

Recently the e-cig thing has become a huge trend at my school, with clubs forming in dedication of it.
The hipster in me NOPE'd outta that one. It's a bit... Obnoxious.


----------



## nanashi (Sep 15, 2013)

Avidya said:


> So, do you smoke? Why? If you don't smoke, why don't you?





napkineater said:


> Oh my God, stfu, only post if you actually smoke.


Just saying ↑




aphinion said:


> -I honest to god to not see the point


I agree here; I'm fine with people smoking but I really can't see why they do. Not speaking from a moral perspective here, I mean I genuinely don't know why people would smoke tobacco since as far as I know it doesn't really "do" anything. Harder drugs I can see the appeal behind, and would jump right on if it wouldn't land me in jail[SUP][1][/SUP] as I'm sure many others would.



juilorain said:


> I don't smoke because I see no real benefit in it. Family has struggled with smoking in history. As a kid I remember seeing blackened lungs from a normal smoker. That left a powerful impact on me.


I have a divided opinion on this.
On the one hand:

It shows the damage it can potentially cause.
On the other:

Oh noes it *changed colour*!!
They wouldn't bother showing us an example if it wasn't an extreme outlier example, in my cynical/humble opinion.



juilorain said:


> Question for you all: If you were at some new place and the only way to make friends was start smoking, would you?.


Tough! To sidestep the question a bit, I'll say that friendships based entirely on smoking must be pretty superficial - especially if it's the only reason you smoke, i.e. you're the "poser" among them.
To sidestep the question again, I'd keep in touch with my existing friends.


On a personal note, the only smokers I know are trying really hard to quit, so I suppose that speaks volumes about its enjoyability versus its consequences.

[HR][/HR][1] I think those criminalizing it are out of touch[SUP][2][/SUP], irrational[SUP][3][/SUP], non-empathetic[SUP][4][/SUP] idiots clinging for dear life to outdated dogma but that's for the most part a story for another day
[2] Drugs are pretty popular you have to admit.
[3] The usual logically-grounded arguments given are those of bodily harm but they do not hold up to the same standards that the other laws do. It's not illegal to hit yourself in the head or to exercise far too little, so why should this law be far more restrictive?
[4] They are preventing people from using drugs for fun/relaxation/recreation, and why would you want to stop someone having fun just for the sake of it? They are also actively and intentionally degrading the quality of life of many people incarcerated for drug use, despite the fact that it's been shown that the "war on drugs" is not working to an acceptable extent and that these incarcerations are thus entirely superfluous and serve only to harm people.


----------



## judowrestler1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Smoke what?


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

PowerShell said:


> Did they fully know the risks of smoking back then? Also, that's pipe smoking. It's something completely different. Most people don't inhale if they're smoking tobacco out of a pipe.


yes they did, why do you think Hitler was so opposed to it? 









I smoke maybe 10cigarettes per day. I just like smoking, there doesn't have to be a reason.


----------



## Kathy Kane (Dec 3, 2013)

No. 

It takes a massive amount of money, especially with people determined to tax it like a major luxury. I don't like the way it smells or how people who smoke carry that smell around with them forever. It's a huge time investment. And it's an unnecessary health risk. 

My neighbor smokes, but doesn't want to do it in the her house. So she sits in her front yard and smokes. This week has been cold, in the teens. There she sat in a huge coat freezing her butt off just to smoke. I see no logic in that. It's a commitment I find has no real worth.


----------



## Jax (Jun 30, 2012)

Nope. I don't like cigarettes. Though, a lot of research, I am considering taking up the occasional pipe. The health risks are minimal, approaching negligible. There is no inhalation, so risk to the lungs is also negligible. Lack of inhalation also means that little nicotine is absorbed into the body. Reports of any kind of addiction are minute when used in normal doses, which means not smoking an obscene amount like five to ten bowls a day. The Surgeon General's Report in 1964 reported that pipe smokers, on average, lived three years longer than non-smokers. 

It smells nice, has a tactile pleasure to it, and the pipes are pretty nifty. Then again, I may hate the stuff and stop. Who knows?


----------



## RHe (Aug 7, 2012)

1. I don't smoke. Mostly because I prefer to spend money on other things like books and... stationery.
2. I also like being in control, and all my classmates who smoke have demonstrated clearly that they certainly aren't capable of controlling their smoking habit.
3. By now it's a principle. Everyone wants me to smoke, so there's no way in hell that I will.


----------



## high_heels (Jul 26, 2013)

I used to smoke a pack a day...now that I have one of the biggest ecigarette brand and manufacturer as a client, I have evolved! So now, it used to be smoking. Now its vaping. 

The reason why I was smoking was, my brain seems to be glued to it. Couldnt think well without that thing sticking to my mouth (gheez, that sounds so wrong!). 

I dislike drugs though. thats a major no no for me.


----------



## mighty_mumu (Feb 26, 2013)

> So, do you smoke? Why?


Yes. It helps me think clearer, and helps keeping me up all night, working. 
It's disgusting, filthy, unhealthy habit, yes. 
I'm suicidal? Yes.
Not your problem if I actually slit my throat or smoke.

Never smoke in front of non-smoker. Never smoke in front of elderly and children either. Never smoke in public places too. Smoking is like shitting to me. Do it privately.

I buy them with my own money, and nobody has the right to judge on how I spend my money. I dont use money to harm other people but myself. I dont break any rules by smoking. 

Will i quit? Dunno. Maybe.

So yes, Im a smoker. Period.


----------



## ieatgingers (Nov 4, 2013)

Yes I am. Why? Because I'm addicted. Why did I start? Because I was curious what was so great about them. Sigh.


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

because it relieves my stress and i feel badass whilst doing it roud:


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

in fact this reminded me that i need one now!!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Except for a little Weed back in my senior year of high school long ago, I've never smoked anything.
I'm sensitive to tobacco, I despise being near smokers.


----------



## Ice_Queen (Oct 10, 2013)

I used to smoke; did it because I caved into peer pressure. It was simple as that.


----------



## Tristan427 (Dec 9, 2011)

Avidya said:


> A thread like this was probably made before, I'm sorry.
> 
> So, do you smoke? Why? If you don't smoke, why don't you?
> I feel curious about your opinions since most of us are really rational and I'd like to see the responses.
> ...


I smoke something that isn't legal in every state. I used to smoke an occasional cigar, until I found this amazing alternative to tobacco.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I don't smoke and never have. Didn't make sense-- It's unhealthy, it smells bad, makes me cough, has chemicals in it that mess up physiology like scrambled eggs being cooked on a chimney. Just... Blech.

People smoking is actually _disrespectful, _in my opinion, if they're near you. They're not just harmful to the smoker, and it's quite possible that second-hand smoke is worse.

As a child, I fondly wished that all smokes would be destroyed. I still follow up on that thought. High-five, five year old me! *Space-time-continuum-five*


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

I don't smoke. I hate the smell of cigarettes. 

Though I have smoked a mango flavored hookah at a party before.
I like mangoes and I wanted to see what it was like. That's about it. 

Whatever anyone else does to their own body is their problem.


----------



## rwm4768 (Sep 9, 2011)

No. My parents are smokers, and the smell and feel of smoke makes me feel ill.


----------



## TGW (May 4, 2012)

Yes, I am. Because who cares? I am fully aware of the fact that it's unhealthy. I am fully aware that it's possible to logically arrive to the conclusion that smoking is retarded, and that to feel this way makes perfect sense. But, I also don't happen to value my life all that much because I'm going to die, anyways. So, it's either I die of lung cancer or die of not lung cancer. Does it really matter which and when? I kind of want to enjoy my life(crazy right?), and if I'm going to die somehow anyways, it's good that I can die doing something enjoyable. Besides, statistically speaking, I'll probably live into my 60s anyways. That's a long-ass time to live. Some people die in their twenties even if they're healthy as fuck. So, sixty-something years isn't all that bad.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

TGW said:


> So, it's either I die of lung cancer or die of not lung cancer. Does it really matter which and when?


Lung cancer is a horrible way to die compared to dying from a lot of other things.


----------



## mighty_mumu (Feb 26, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> Lung cancer is a horrible way to die compared to dying from a lot of other things.


what about old age and boredom?


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

mighty_mumu said:


> what about old age and boredom?


You should be able to find some way to occupy your time nowadays.


----------



## sinshred (Dec 1, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> Lung cancer is a horrible way to die compared to dying from a lot of other things.


If you say so, which is the best way to die?

Smoke is like a debt. You take the advantage first, and you pay it later. 
No right or wrong, just a choice.


----------



## mighty_mumu (Feb 26, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> You should be able to find some way to occupy your time nowadays.


exactly.
we're all working our ass off just to pay health insurance, mortgage,yaddayadda....wishing for healthy, long-life, surrounded by happy family and grandchildren running around, can't wait sitting on your lap....
nursing home.Parkinson. cant wipe our own asses.
not.gonna.happen.im dying by my own terms


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

sinshred said:


> If you say so, which is the best way to die?
> 
> Smoke is like a debt. You take the advantage first, and you pay it later.
> No right or wrong, just a choice.


Except you basically rot from the inside and it's a very painful and horrible death. Boredom may suck but at least it isn't physically eating you away. I like the debt idea behind it. It seems like some people's interest rates are way higher than others. Personally, it's not really a debt I'd want to accrue myself.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

mighty_mumu said:


> exactly.
> we're all working our ass off just to pay health insurance, mortgage,yaddayadda....wishing for healthy, long-life, surrounded by happy family and grandchildren running around, can't wait sitting on your lap....
> nursing home.Parkinson. cant wipe our own asses.
> not.gonna.happen.im dying by my own terms


I wouldn't consider getting lung cancer exactly dying on your own terms.


----------



## mighty_mumu (Feb 26, 2013)

wow. the hatred against smokers 
ok. got it. nothing to see here.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

mighty_mumu said:


> wow. the hatred against smokers
> ok. got it. nothing to see here.


My uncle just died of lung cancer due to smoking. When people are literally justifying smoking and saying how you have to die someday and compare dying from lung cancer to being bored, I have to call out the BS.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

high_heels said:


> I used to smoke a pack a day...now that I have one of the biggest ecigarette brand and manufacturer as a client, I have evolved! So now, it used to be smoking. Now its vaping.
> 
> The reason why I was smoking was, my brain seems to be glued to it. Couldnt think well without that thing sticking to my mouth (gheez, that sounds so wrong!).
> 
> I dislike drugs though. thats a major no no for me.


I vape as well. I like having something to do with my hands while I think. I wonder if there's some sort of information threshold your brain has to reach before you can feel like it's "enough".


----------



## idkwatimdoing (Dec 15, 2013)

I can't think of a logical reason to *start* smoking cigarettes personally but I can see why people continue to once they start. I do occasionally enjoy weed though, particularly vaping.


----------



## high_heels (Jul 26, 2013)

idkwatimdoing said:


> I can't think of a logical reason to *start* smoking cigarettes personally but I can see why people continue to once they start. I do occasionally enjoy weed though, particularly vaping.


I might got you wrong...did you say weed in vaping? Lol 

I might as well put this out to our R&D group for my ecig brand im carrying.hahahaha


----------



## idkwatimdoing (Dec 15, 2013)

high_heels said:


> I might got you wrong...did you say weed in vaping? Lol
> 
> I might as well put this out to our R&D group for my ecig brand im carrying.hahahaha


I'm confused, as in you know, putting marijuana in a vaporizer? I'm not sure where the confusion is coming from.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

high_heels said:


> I might got you wrong...did you say weed in vaping? Lol
> 
> I might as well put this out to our R&D group for my ecig brand im carrying.hahahaha


Yeah, I meant E-Cigs also.


----------



## high_heels (Jul 26, 2013)

idkwatimdoing said:


> I'm confused, as in you know, putting marijuana in a vaporizer? I'm not sure where the confusion is coming from.


I've seen how these eliquids are made. So far, it is a possible. But that would only give a bad name of electronic cigarettes. Ecigs were invented to "weed" out the other harmful substances of cigarettes, yet here comes the clever idea of weed. Lol! This is just baaaaad publicity. :shocked:


----------



## jsmadproffesor38 (Jan 3, 2014)

Avidya said:


> A thread like this was probably made before, I'm sorry.
> 
> So, do you smoke? Why? If you don't smoke, why don't you?
> I feel curious about your opinions since most of us are really rational and I'd like to see the responses.
> ...



I am a smoker. I started when I was 18. I was in the Navy stationed on the USS Independence. I got highly annoyed that all the smokers got to take a "smoke break" while I was forced to keep working. While I appreciated the extra time off at the time, I have since come to regret my lazyness.


----------



## thirtyhertz (Nov 7, 2013)

just weed
because idiots


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

I smoke because I'm an academic.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

I vape cause its fun, I like the taste and I like having something to absently do with my hands/mouth while I'm working.

Also gives me an excuse to go outside and hang with smokers at club environments.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

James Wilson said:


> I vape cause its fun, I like the taste and I like having something to absently do with my hands/mouth while I'm working.


They let you use nicotine products at work?


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

A lot of places do. A lot of credit unions are laid back enough to let you. Not my job. I mean while I get stuff done at home.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

James Wilson said:


> A lot of places do. A lot of credit unions are laid back enough to let you. Not my job. I mean while I get stuff done at home.


Here even if you wanted to chew or have some snus, it isn't allowed. I guess with snus it would be easy to hide though.


----------

